# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  Ratsnake Pic Thread

## MitsuMike

Well seeing I know we have a BP Picture Thread and I think we need a pic thread for our rat snakes. I just got my male Blue Beauty named Jaden today and am waiting on my gf to get back in town so I can use her camera to take some pics so expect pics soon of my little guy here is alittle teaser pic from the breeder though. 
So lets see some sexy Rat Snakes new or old world!!!

----------

_dragonboy4578_ (05-19-2011),_Jason Bowden_ (03-31-2010)

----------


## Seru1

This is the pic of ting when he was at the breeders.



Hopefully I will be able to borrow a nice quality camera and after they are acclimated be able to get better pics of my snakes.

----------

_dragonboy4578_ (05-19-2011),_Jason Bowden_ (03-31-2010),MitsuMike (04-02-2010)

----------


## MitsuMike

^Nice i am trying to do the same. And damn he is pretty.

----------


## Seru1

Jaden is a beautiful blue beauty.


I introduced ting to his cage today and he just zoomed all around the outside by the walls like it was a racetrack. He's lighter than he is in the picture and is this breathtaking red-orange color. with a white belly.

I am worried his hides are to big though. I bought some smalls from RB, cause he said he'd houtgrow the extra smalls fast.

But they don't hug him at all. When I get payed friday I may look at smaller options to see if he likes. 

Though after four minutes of exploring he found one of the 5 hides I put in in the cool spot and he's been there all day.

----------


## MitsuMike

> Jaden is a beautiful blue beauty.
> 
> 
> I introduced ting to his cage today and he just zoomed all around the outside by the walls like it was a racetrack. He's lighter than he is in the picture and is this breathtaking red-orange color. with a white belly.
> 
> I am worried his hides are to big though. I bought some smalls from RB, cause he said he'd houtgrow the extra smalls fast.
> 
> But they don't hug him at all. When I get payed friday I may look at smaller options to see if he likes. 
> 
> Though after four minutes of exploring he found one of the 5 hides I put in in the cool spot and he's been there all day.


Yea I am rolling with the same hides and they make my BB look soooo small, I mean he is only 20 grams. haha But he has a sick set up with a self made climbing system. I need my camera. haha

----------


## Jay_Bunny

What kind of rat snake is Ting? He is beautiful! So is Jaden! I can't wait to add some rat snakes.

----------

MitsuMike (07-08-2010),Seru1 (03-31-2010)

----------


## Seru1

Porphyraceus Coxi, Or a Thai Red Mountain Snake.

----------


## MitsuMike

Bumpage

----------


## Brewster320

Nothing crazy or exotic but I like him. My 08 male Black x Yellow x Grey Rat Intergrade.

----------

MitsuMike (04-02-2010)

----------


## MitsuMike

Nice man. One of my friends has a Black rat and a white sided rat but never seen a rat with the bands. I like it.
How big is he?

----------


## Brewster320

I haven't measured him in while but hes in a 3ft enclosure and he can scretch across it easy, so he has to be atleast 3ft.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

U can check my gallery for pics of my Leucistic Texas rats.

----------


## mike m

Here is my LTC blackrat of 9 years it's an old pic and he was 76" at the time.Not sure how long he is now,I'll get a fresh measurement after he has bulked up at summers end.


]

----------

_dragonboy4578_ (05-19-2011)

----------


## leper65

From last year, my Blue Beauty Charlie in the viv



Baby Photo

----------

_dragonboy4578_ (05-19-2011)

----------


## SpartaDog

Just got Mozart, my 09 leuci Texas rat over the weekend. He doesn't sit still so it's hard to get a good pic of him. This one's horrible but it's the best I've got.

----------

_dragonboy4578_ (05-19-2011)

----------


## geekypythongirl

This is my jerk rat Cletus. He had some sort of calcium def. before we got him (he's pretty new to us, got him at the MARS show in Sept), and he's got a slack jaw from it. He's healthy now though, and other then making funny faces, it doesn't seem to be too much of a bother for him.

----------

_dragonboy4578_ (05-19-2011)

----------


## emmet10

Stop your all making me a want a rat snake  :Please:  mom

----------


## Lupe

This is Nessie my Blue Beauty  :Smile:  She is a spunky one and my first snake  :Very Happy:  I got her on 10/3 so I've only had her a few weeks

----------

_dragonboy4578_ (05-19-2011)

----------


## texan24

those blue beauties are awesome. i really really want one. :Please:  where can i get one and how much do they run?

----------


## cjt23

My share =_)

----------

_dragonboy4578_ (05-19-2011)

----------


## Lupe

I got my Blue Beauty from the fall 2010 Omaha Reptile Breeders Expo for $65.
Don't know if that is a good price or not but he was the only one with them there and I kept finding myself walking past the breeders table  :Very Happy: 

Newer pic of Nessie :] flash kinda made her look yellowish.

----------

_dragonboy4578_ (05-19-2011)

----------


## SerpentesCiconii

Old pics of my 10 ft blue beauty and a shed skin.

----------

_dragonboy4578_ (05-19-2011)

----------


## MitsuMike

^^Can't wait for my boy to get that big. Under a year old and around 5 feet.  :Very Happy: 
He looks very pretty!

----------


## Shadows Valkyrie

*My husband used to have a black rat snake that he "inherited" from a university. His name was Darkness and he was a Michigan Native...*

----------


## LeviBP

Beautiful snakes, I'll have to post some pictures of next summers rescues!

----------


## Didgie

My first rat snake! He was labeled a white-sided, but he doesn't look much like one - I keep trying to identify him. His name is Twix.

----------

_dragonboy4578_ (05-19-2011)

----------


## midwest_98

Heres my new guy. Picked him up yesterday.  need better camera to get a couple good shots of him.

----------

_dragonboy4578_ (05-19-2011)

----------


## elbee

I don't have a rat snake, but I am enjoying this thread! Very pretty snakes!

----------


## CustomChevyGuy

here is a pick of Pinky, when I first got him, back in 06 or 07...

----------

_dragonboy4578_ (05-19-2011)

----------


## TheWinWizard

> My first rat snake! He was labeled a white-sided, but he doesn't look much like one - I keep trying to identify him. His name is Twix.


Looks like a grey ratsnake to me.

----------


## Iryendir

This is Nyx, and I just got her today. She's a juvenile black rat.  :Smile:

----------


## jason_ladouceur

nothing to exotic but he's one of my favs. meet Nibler the 6' LTR.........


.....

aint he a sweet heart :Wink:

----------


## leper65

Had a visitor tonight, yearling Black Ratsnake. Just as calm as could be. No strikes or bites. Found it a nice abandoned barn for relocation. Still had some faint patterning on it.

----------


## Void

Found this lil guy at work

----------


## Skiploder

Suboc:


Spilotes:


Flavirufa:

----------


## Maixx

Vasilisa, Russian Ratsnake

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (06-29-2011)

----------


## Skiploder

> Vasilisa, Russian Ratsnake


Ah - another Russian Rat keeper..................

Great animals, aren't they?  It's amazing they aren't more popular.

----------


## leper65

> Ah - another Russian Rat keeper..................
> 
> Great animals, aren't they?  It's amazing they aren't more popular.


If I ever come across one at a reptile show it will probably come home with me! I've seen one adult, but its bands were not yellow like I want.

----------

Terminal (06-29-2016)

----------


## Lupe

Updated picture of my Blue Beauty.
Took this picture this morning before leaving for work. My mom was looking at her and said she didn't realize how blue she looked  :ROFL:

----------


## di3_romantic

Don't know why it uploaded this one crooked. Looks like my hand is dislocated and floating. haha.

----------


## Maixx

Newest addition to the collection. My wifes first snake, Romeo a Bairds Ratsnake.

----------

